# Speedocable



## Longtooth (Dec 16, 2016)

I have a 1986 Quantum synchro with a manual transmission. My o2 sensor box died on me and replacement does not look possible. My question is there a different model speedocable that would work so I could just delete the box?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yes. You replace the cables and counter box with a single-piece (diesel) speedo cable (which is actually the only cable available these days): 
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Quantum/Transmission/41/1 

You can leave the connector for the counter box just hanging out with no ill effects. If you're worried about water intrusion into the harness (which is a valid worry), simply pack the connector with dielectric grease.


----------



## Longtooth (Dec 16, 2016)

Cool. I was not worried about the box. I was just going to plug it back in and let it hang out. I was just hoping to find a one piece cable instead of having one made. 
Thank you for the link and information.


----------

